# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Which of these MMOs are you looking forward to the most in 2014?

## Ket

Elder Scrolls Online and WildStar are both to be released soon. Which of these MMOs are you looking forward to the most in 2014?

----------


## Sephiroth

ESO for me. Wildstar does look quite interesting, but personally, I am only going with ESO due to the fact that I can play it on my PS4, and I have an obsession with Elder Scrolls.

----------


## Archrix

I've got to play ESO recently and I've sort of enjoyed it. I've always been a fan of the single players Elder Scrolls games and this is similar. But not to my liking really. However, Wildstar is something I've been looking forward to for a _long_ time. Since I heard about, what seems like ages ago, I've been anticipating getting to play it!

So definitely Wildstar!

----------


## Gentoo

Wildstar for myself.

----------


## Moonguardian

Warlords of Draenor should be an option.  :Smile:

----------


## boostingfive

WoD but before that I definitely check out Wildstar

----------


## azuro

Blade & Soul most definatly! its the hottest MMO out there :Big Grin:

----------


## rayts100

Wildstar all the way! It is impressive how much tactics it takes to just kill one boss. Several pros has said it is normal to wipe in the first dungeon.

----------


## berryman13

ESO looks like a flop to me. I played Wildstar an entire TEN MINUTES!!!! in the crash test beta, so it was laggy as all hell, but it had potential.

I HATE the swarm that happens when an MMO like that comes out, but I really am interested to play. I just hate how I have this competitive nature to be the best knowing I cant on a game's release...lol

Anwyays, ESO looks like it didn't quite hit the mark. Wildstar it is, gonna see if i'm still in beta.

----------


## Nevodark

Eso gave off a very "flopish" feel imo

i think Wildstar might crash and burn too but i prefer it in allmost every way to the eso,

----------


## zara1200

I am looking for wild star.

----------

